# Vladimir Radmonovich Made the Bucks look bad



## TomBoerwinkle#1

That Sonics game should send up red flags in Milwaukee. The Bucks were looking good early, but strong play by Radmonovich clearly shook up the Bucks and it is apparent they fell apart and started to play catch up through individual, rather than team ball.

This is a decent team, but they need to develop poise if they want to avoid the lottery.


----------



## Mavs Dude

Yeah I was hoping that TT could stop him at the end but I guess TT couldn't hold Radman.


----------



## #1BucksFan

Lotta players had bad a bad game for the bucks. but gotta move on.
(Waiting for Skinner)


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Lotta players had bad a bad game for the bucks. but gotta move on.
> (Waiting for Skinner)


I was just about to say that they need Skinner back to be a tough guy for this team. He was really playing well.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I agree. Skinner's knee problems kind of have the Bucks in a holding pattern right now. But they have to find a way to get over it, because they can't afford to continue to slump the entire time he's out.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

As an OT follow up, last night Vlad made the Bulls look bad.


----------

